# What's your most prized part? (no snide remarks wanted).....



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll start...

My Flying headlight.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 27, 2013)

That's COOL!!! Tell us more, brand, era, is it rare?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> That's COOL!!! Tell us more, brand, era, is it rare?




I would guess it is circa 1940 give or take... no markings inside or out. Rare? not sure, but it was "well done"....


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty infatuated with this light at the moment. Not to say I wouldn't let it fly for the right trade, but right now it looks damn good in the display case.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I'm pretty infatuated with this light at the moment. Not to say I wouldn't let it fly for the right trade, but right now it looks damn good in the display case.




that is kool!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2013)

*rear drum*

Don't have a picture, but my large cog rear drum is my baby.. None of that 18 tooth crap


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 27, 2013)

*or*

My mint EA tank horn unit!!!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 27, 2013)

ODB....that is a nice light for sure. And worth some money I would image.

At present (as I'm sure I'll get something else to replace the "top part" displayed in my case but it has to be Delta Rocket Jet fender light





But I'm seriously thinking this will take it's place, my newly restored Bob U seat for my blk Phantom.





Then there is this hand crank siren ( needs a clamp back to mount it....so it is in the display case)






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 27, 2013)

My  fender ornament 
  1940"s era I thinkk ?No name manufacturer 










The spinning  prop makes the ride.

[video=youtube;3rCHC4HerZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCHC4HerZg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

jd56 all neat stuff indeed.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 27, 2013)

Bri if you're gonna part that I want the right propeller..


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2013)

These are pretty high on the list as well. Date matched '36 Allstates


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2013)

*These are pretty unique as well*

Jen-u-wine Tiffany & Co. sterling silver pant cuffs! With original bag!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 27, 2013)

*prized part*

Bendix dealer display cut-away hub.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Bendix dealer display cut-away hub.




at's neat!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 27, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Jen-u-wine Tiffany & Co. sterling silver pant cuffs! With original bag!




only used on sundays...


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> only used on sundays...




...with my knickers.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*Cheep?*



ohdeebee said:


> I'm pretty infatuated with this light at the moment. Not to say I wouldn't let it fly for the right trade, but right now it looks damn good in the display case.




I though you said you only had grabbed the pics from ebay....

Here is the listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/160978407690...84.m1438.l2649
says it sold for $100


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 28, 2013)

Alright I grabbed more than the pics. I couldn't believe it when I saw the BIN. I don't even have a use for this thing, it just looked cool!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*Hehehe....*

You need the Columbia to go with it!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*.......*



Aeropsycho said:


> You need the Columbia to go with it!




Here!....


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 28, 2013)

Those bikes just don't do it for me. Plus the light takes up less room.


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2013)

Most of this stuff.....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

catfish said:


> Most of this stuff.....




Naaaace stuff Cat!


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Naaaace stuff Cat!




Thanks! I try.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 28, 2013)

catfish said:


> Most of this stuff.....




I didn't know you were such a big huffy fan catfish


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I didn't know you were such a big huffy fan catfish




I guess you missed the line in the title about  "no snide remarks".......


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not sure that it falls under the title of, "One of my most prized parts,"
,But, I have a Waltham Airplane Model speedometer that has the luminous dial.
 Years ago, I saw a horrifying documentary about the toxic catastrophe that was the Radium Dial factory near Chicago.
Young girls were employed to paint the faces of clock dials with radioactive paint. They were trained to lick the brushes to create a better point for finer detail. Needless to say, very few of those girls lived to see their 18th birthday. 
To this day, that speedometer dial still glows in the dark. I'm not sure if I should even have the thing around, But I figured that some young girl probably gave her life for that speedometer, so the least I could do, was to honor her spirit, and run that bad boy on my 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle with the flying goddess fender ornament.
Strange, but definitely, a piece of American history, for better or worse.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey Marty sorry I don't have a better pic of the speedo but for those that have never seen your ultra cool, period pimped, Aero here ya go! When you decide you're tired of this crusty 'ol thing I want to be first in line. This bike has more charisma than Elvis on his '68 tour! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hermanator3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dang, I've got to learn how to post pictures.  My most prized antique bike part is the Aristocrat saddle on my Mead Ranger.  Post war parts, my Campagnolo Neuvo Record components.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hermanator3 said:


> Dang, I've got to learn how to post pictures.  My most prized antique bike part is the Aristocrat saddle on my Mead Ranger.  Post war parts, my Campagnolo Neuvo Record components.




Look at the top of this thread and you will see about five 'stickys'. These are posts that are always there and never move. The last one is titled "How to post pics". V/r Shawn


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 28, 2013)

catfish said:


> I guess you missed the line in the title about  "no snide remarks".......




Sumtiems I dont reed to gud


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Marty sorry I don't have a better pic of the speedo but for those that have never seen your ultra cool, period pimped, Aero here ya go! When you decide you're tired of this crusty 'ol thing I want to be first in line. This bike has more charisma than Elvis on his '68 tour! V/r Shawn




That bike is bad ass!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 28, 2013)

This is one i thought i would never have the chance of owning... Can't wait till this one is done.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> This is one i thought i would never have the chance of owning... Can't wait till this one is done.




Nice color scheme.


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are mine I kinda have 2 all though the Pogo Seat is on the way to me I hope to have it soon.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 1, 2013)

*Both items circa 1916*

NOS Museum sample,  The "Lester" Hub, and minty Superior saddle. Together they make my favorite bike part.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> NOS Museum sample,  The "Lester" Hub, and minty Superior saddle. Together they make my favorite bike part.




I think they make my favorite bike part too.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Circa 1915 Vesta Accumulator Light & Battery Canister (made in Chicago) - Only one I've ever seen & being saved for a 1915 Sears Chief to come my way.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2013)

nice goodies Gary.


----------



## sam (Mar 1, 2013)

The Lady wearing red --always on the rear of my tandem


----------

